# Desk build



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have drawn up a sketch up of my design but I don't have sketch up pro can I post here?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It is OK by me. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb says it's okay...

go for it...


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Posting is great, fencing not so much!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm with Stick. If Herb says it's OK, it's good.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think it will make a difference which version you're using. Give it a shot and we'll see.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever Herb said is OK with me


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Still waiting.
Herb


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Getting close to finishing the posting, will be moving on to fencing if you don't hurry~!!! :jester:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well here goes not much space in room its going in. So desk is going to be tall 6 ft. Also taking a page from Mikes build of his bench using the solid wood panels. I''m going to use 3 20 " by 6 ft these will be the up right pieces. The right bottom will have a door not in plans yet. Also a keyboard tray under bottom shelf on left mounted on 2 drawer slides also not on drawings.


Here are 2 sketch ups one has dimension the other just drawing.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't view a single file.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Joat you need a sketch up viewer or sketch up program. I will put them as pdf files tonight.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

roofner said:


> Joat you need a sketch up viewer or sketch up program. I will put them as pdf files tonight.


I already have a sketch up program, but it sure doesn't work with that.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

So is there a question or something you need help with?


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Terry Q said:


> So is there a question or something you need help with?


Moving some wood and a chair into my shop is all I can come up with just now. When can I expect you?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roofner said:


> Joat you need a sketch up viewer or sketch up program. I will put them as pdf files tonight.


Thanks,Gary, that worked for me.
Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Started build cut all the shelf frame pieces . Ready to start assembling frames. Then drill holes to attach frames to sides.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I assembled the shelf frames for the right side of desk . I am going to bolt the frames to the sides and middle supports. So middle frame support are not on yet because I'll need to drill holes first and put 5/8 inch particle board on top. The frames are 3/4 short because I'm going to put a suto face frame in front. Here is a picture of the frames.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got all the holes drilled in the frames. Drilled the right side holes to connect shelf frames fit good. I did make one mistake forgot to account fot 1/2 mdf top shelf will be a 1/2 short. Instead of 6 inches it will be 5 1/2 no big deal. Trimmed the frames to accommodate the 3/4 inch face frame piece. I'm going to pick up 1/2 inch mdf for on top of shelf frames.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I would think the large of a knot would impact the strength of that corner.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

It's 2x stock its over kill. I probably could stand on the shelves non of the knot are lose.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I finished basic frame of the desk. Here is the picture.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here all shelf pieces are cut. Here are pictures. If you look at the top on the second picture you will see the false face frame clamped in place. I have to cut the remaining face frame pieces. Pictures are not the greatest.


----------

